# To the Rescue! A Recovery Log



## Snoeflayke (Mar 3, 2013)

In just over a month, I've gone from 0 bettas to 3. I picked up a sweet little rescue at Petsmart today, and I really hope he does well.

His name is Charmander.

He's emaciated, has fin rot on all fins (including his ventrals!), and has a swollen gill. But he has spunk, he has a fire in his eyes, and I'm praying that he makes it.

First three pics are from the store, last two are after his first meal in his new home!

This may be the start of a betta rescue, if that's what's meant to be!


----------



## veggiegirl (Nov 20, 2012)

Oh he is so sweet good on you for rescuing him! I hope he is nice and healthy for you soon.


----------



## Snoeflayke (Mar 3, 2013)

Charmander made it through the night!

He's got a great appetite, but he's not sure how to eat pellets off the surface. I have to sink them for him, but he eats them right away.

He's a little wobbly when he swims, but I'm putting that down to the lack of muscles.


----------



## Snoeflayke (Mar 3, 2013)

He's still doing great! He even ate a pellet from the surface this afternoon!

He's pretty photogenic, too.

"So, I hear the Internet thinks I'm handsome..."


----------



## Artemis (Mar 9, 2013)

Cutie pie! He'll turn out very nice when he fills out


----------



## veggiegirl (Nov 20, 2012)

Great to see he is improving, looks like he has coloured up a bit


----------



## Snoeflayke (Mar 3, 2013)

He definitely has, a little bit!
He's been doing well, but I'm a little out of sorts right now because Im out of town for the weekend!
My boys are 400 miles away! My mom has detailed care instructions, so I'm sure they'll be fine, but I don't like leaving them for this long...


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

His color looks better. He's pretty!


----------



## Snoeflayke (Mar 3, 2013)

Hey all! Sorry it's been so long since I updated, but my life has been drama lately!
What with phones dying, work being all over the place, LVT conferences, wild animal bites, and rabies shots, I've neglected my journals! (Not the fish, though!)

Charmy is doing GREAT! He as such a fire to him (hur hur), and he wiggles like crazy when he sees the NLS tub! He's a pooping machine, and as soon as I get another heater, he's getting an upgrade to a 1.75g KK!

He has fresh regrowth on most of his fins, and he looks so good!


----------



## Artemis (Mar 9, 2013)

Congrats! I use the Tetra Submersible Heaters that keep the water at 78* What attacked you? I have a coyote and fox as well as multiple rabbits, turkeys, deer, (the last two's populations have gone down since the coyote moved in) opossum and raccoons and have yet to be bitten (thank goodness)


----------



## Snoeflayke (Mar 3, 2013)

It was either a large grey cat or a raccoon. I was taking out the garbage, and it was inside the dumpster! Bit me when I opened the lid, and took off!
Just had my second appointment for a vaccine today. They aren't sitting well with me.

I have a Hydor 25w on it's way through Amazon, but Sir Reginald started to get really neurotic, and tore up his dorsal and caudal fins, so Charmy had to be moved early.
I divided my 10g tank (that I just set up for my newest, still unnamed, boy!), re-set it up as an NPT, and he loves it! He's got 5 whole gallons, and he looks so good!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

OMG, how awful! Are you ok?


----------



## Snoeflayke (Mar 3, 2013)

I'm holding up okay. The vaccines are making me exhausted and triggering my migraines something fierce, though!

I get bites all the time at work, so that part is nothing new.

The poor fishies are getting the short end of the stick! I've been so tired, I can't drag myself out of bed sometimes to go feed them all...


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

That's understandable. Take care of yourself. I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Snoeflayke (Mar 3, 2013)

I'm much better already today! Tomorrow may be a different story, since I'm getting another vaccine, but we'll see.

Charmy is doing wonderfully, and Sir Reginald is starting to heal as well. Lots of fin regrowth in my house!


----------



## Snoeflayke (Mar 3, 2013)

I've got some good pics today, but unfortunately, I wasn't able to get any of his first flares! He was so cute!

I added a nerite snail to each side of the 10g that he's in. (His is missing right now. I'm sure I'll find it tomorrow...)

The tank is cycling beautifully. 5ppm nitrates tonight!


----------



## Snoeflayke (Mar 3, 2013)

I'm such a sucker!

Oh, so, first, Charmy's doing great, the little brat. He and his tankmate both decided it would be awesome to eat the sinking algae wafer pieces I put in for the snails. Brats.
His fins are growing in nicely, and he may yet prove to be a crowntail!

But on the why I'm a sucker...

I picked up two new rescues today.

Gyarados is a gorgeous turquoise DeT. I had seen him at Petco a while ago, and let the staff know about him. They pulled him to keep an eye on him, and today I got him for half-price because... he's blind!

And I also got Finneon. He's a royal blue CT. He's in bad shape. He's laying on his side, he's flopping around, every so often he does barrel rolls. It'd be cute if it wasn't so worrying. I'm not sure he's going to make it through the night. The manager gave him to me for free, since she knows how hard I try for them.

Gyarados is still in his cup, waiting for his 1.7g KK (NPT) to de-cloudify. He's in good shape, just special needs. As much as I hate keeping him in the cup longer, I want to water in his tank to settle before he goes in, so he might stay in there overnight. I'll wrap it in a towel if I have to leave him there.

Finneon is in a 0.75g KK, no decor, approximately half-full. I'm slowly switching out the water to 1tsp/g epsom salt. Everybody is conditioned with Prime and Stress Coat+.

If he doesn't make it, then I know that he was warm and clean for his last night. If he does, then he's a fighter, and I think I might have a chance!


----------



## Snoeflayke (Mar 3, 2013)

Yay!

Finneon just ate a sunken NLS pellet!
That's never a bad sign!


----------

